# R. L. Allan and the KJV



## bookslover (Aug 25, 2009)

Over at Bible Design and Binding, we get the news that the British government has granted R. L. Allan (probably the best Bible binders on earth) the exclusive license to publish the KJV in Scotland (Cambridge University Press has long had the license in England).

Scroll down to "R. L. Allan: News of Upcoming Editions".

A beloved translation in an Allan binding. The best of both worlds?


----------



## Herald (Aug 26, 2009)

bookslover said:


> Over at Bible Design and Binding, we get the news that the British government has granted R. L. Allan (probably the best Bible binders on earth) the exclusive license to publish the KJV in Scotland (Cambridge University Press has long had the license in England).
> 
> Scroll down to "R. L. Allan: News of Upcoming Editions".
> 
> A beloved translation in an Allan binding. The best of both worlds?



Richard, get my address correct this time when you send my bible.


----------



## Grymir (Aug 26, 2009)

Cool!!!!!!!!


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 26, 2009)

Pretty cool. My Longprimer may become a collectors edition: one without the imprint!


----------



## bookslover (Aug 26, 2009)

Herald said:


> bookslover said:
> 
> 
> > Over at Bible Design and Binding, we get the news that the British government has granted R. L. Allan (probably the best Bible binders on earth) the exclusive license to publish the KJV in Scotland (Cambridge University Press has long had the license in England).
> ...



Will do, son.


----------

